# ICS data hardware acceleration sound bounty



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

I am hoping others will participate and offer a bounty as well. I am offering 10 for data, 10 for sound, and 10 for hardware acceleration for a combined total of 30. I realize its not much, but if a few more of us throw some in the pot could grow. Who else is in?


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

ill throw in 50 bucks for a build with all 3.


----------



## Tgallant21 (Sep 26, 2011)

sidroc said:


> I am hoping others will participate and offer a bounty as well. I am offering 10 for data, 10 for sound, and 10 for hardware acceleration for a combined total of 30. I realize its not much, but if a few more of us throw some in the pot could grow. Who else is in?


You do realize twisted already said he would stop devolpment if someone started this....doesn't seem smart to me to post this...just saying

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Unbelievable.. ADMIN PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD


----------



## jwa0042 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tgallant21 said:


> You do realize twisted already said he would stop devolpment if someone started this....doesn't seem smart to me to post this...just saying
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


troll alert possibly?


----------



## Tgallant21 (Sep 26, 2011)

Below is twisted response to this already posted in his thread...

A bounty starts and I stop. That is counter-productive. It only motivates working alone and keeping code private. Just putting that out there.

Edit: I will attach donation links for Vicious and liquid. They deserve that, not pressure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tgallant21 said:


> A bounty starts and I stop. That is counter-productive. It only motivates working alone and keeping code private. Just putting that out there.
> 
> Edit: I will attach donation links for Vicious and liquid. They deserve that, not pressure.
> 
> ...


Damn, beat me to it. Yea, definitely not trolling. Twisted specifically said these bounties are a bad thing that just create undue pressure on devs to complete things that may not be possible.


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

sidroc said:


> I am hoping others will participate and offer a bounty as well. I am offering 10 for data, 10 for sound, and 10 for hardware acceleration for a combined total of 30. I realize its not much, but if a few more of us throw some in the pot could grow. Who else is in?


Go donate to vicious he need the money for a new laptop if I'm not mistaken, they don't get paid to do what they do and they don't expect to get paid
So don't rub some money in their face and expect them to work harder


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

mod. op only has one post being this one can we get this shut down


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, this isn't a ROM. So it's in the wrong section!


----------



## sidroc (Nov 26, 2011)

Posted from my phone and accidentally put here instead of the general area. Requesting it be moved to the right category.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

sidroc said:


> Posted from my phone and accidentally put here instead of the general area. Requesting it be moved to the right category.


I don't think we have a trash bin.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

thread moved and locked. Bounties aren't a problem here, as long as their handled well. That being said, this particular bounty has been discussed previously and all it's going to do is cause drama.


----------

